# Different processes?



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 12, 2005)

What are the different processes used to develop film and paper?

I have some AgfaColor that requires process 81 or 85, Kodak Ektaclolor that doesn't say what process and Ilford Cibachrome-A that doesn't say either! 

Can anybody tell me what the chemicals are for these papers and what they are used for?

TIA :thumbup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 12, 2005)

Nobody in Europe on here develops their own film/prints? 


Just a couple more hours & we'll see what the USA comes up with!  And i beleive Oz & that end will be waking up soon?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 12, 2005)

Cibachrome is now called Ilfochrome - or so I understand.
http://www.ilford.com/html/us_english/prod_html/ilfoclassic/Iclassic.html
I presume the chemistry is the same - but check with Ilford.

Ektacolor info should be here
http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuer...ry=ektacolor&pq-locale=en_US&_requestid=20168

Agfa process 81 or 85? They are on 94 now.
It may be that 81 and 85 are compatible with the RA4 process in which case you should be OK but you will need to check with Agfa
http://www.agfaphoto.com/en-GB/phot...ography/photo-chemicals/process-94/index.html

The only other suggestion is to find your nearest professional photolab (Yellow Pages) and ask them - they should have a lab tech who will know.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry! Still not much wiser!:blushing:  Great links though!:thumbup:  I searched for Agfacolor last night! No wonder I couldn't find it!  Do I need to be registered & logged on for the Kodak website?  There's no information there!   The Ilforchrome doesn't sound like the Cibachrome I've got here which is almost like a dark brown, metallic coating! 


What is the RA4 process and how does it differ from TMax and C41? (the only 2 I know anything about!:blushing: ) Are there specific papers that have to be used with it?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry. My bad.
Try
http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuer...=468080869103&pq-locale=en_US&_requestid=3346

or if that doesn't work type in www.kodak.co.uk
You'll see a search box to the top right of the page. Type in the Kodak product you are interested in and it'll pull out everything even vaguely connected.

And you're Cibachrome sounds like it's gone off.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks Hertz!


Searched for Agfacolor paper last night (5th time in couple of weeks) and finally managed to pull up a data sheet in PDF Format from Silverprint.com which gave some info on developing chemicals!:thumbup: 

Asked at Jessops & got a blank "dunno"  (well maybe not in that exact tone! )  When asking about the RA4 process they tried to sell me some Ilford Ilfotec which I already have for B&W.


----------



## Seveneer (Oct 29, 2005)

I get all my chemicals from Firstcall.  Search Google you'll find them.  I do E6 (colour slides), C41 (colour negs), RA4 (colour print from negs) and Ilfochrome (colour print from slides). 

Can't write more at the mo; my transparencies are just about to finish their first dev cycle....

/Phil.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 29, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Asked at Jessops & got a blank "dunno"  (well maybe not in that exact tone! )  When asking about the RA4 process they tried to sell me some Ilford Ilfotec which I already have for B&W.


Ignorance, thy name is Jessops!
Sounds about right. Once for a joke I asked when they were getting the new Hasselblad 35mm camera. They told me they would be in stock by Tuesday


----------

